# Looking for concertos



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was just wondering if there were a list, or maybe I could start one here with all of the composers that had some sort of concerto? (Preferably more than one, but that isn't necessary)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

.... we´re talking at least 1500 composers with recorded concertos, probably more  ?! I don´t know how the prelude & fugue thread went, but it is a huge task. That concertos aren´t that well-known internationally doesn´t mean that they are of poor quality ... for instance, there´s a whole bunch of 20th-century Bulgarian piano concerti recorded and worth checking out in comparison with, say, those of John Field´s ...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

list can be found here:

http://www.100bestseries.com/releases7/concertos100.htm


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> list can be found here:
> 
> http://www.100bestseries.com/releases7/concertos100.htm


Love the way they give Mozart his own cd in this collection! 

His oboe concerto > clarinet concerto IMO.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would not be surprised if piano concertos alone would count for over 1000 composers. The 1500 figure mentioned by joen_cph is probably an underestimate.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> I would not be surprised if piano concertos alone would count for over 1000 composers. The 1500 figure mentioned by joen_cph is probably an underestimate.


Yes, you are right. I forgot to think of this incredible site:
http://www.vlncto.net/
which lists almost 6200 composers of just violin concertos ... ... of the 20th century !


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Reason I was asking was just because I was having difficulty finding concertos lately that I haven't heard or own, I thought this might be an easier way of it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If one goes to amazon.com and searches on 'violin concerto', there are 12,162 results. Many duplicates, but still...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

please do the list!  I'm informed Vivaldi's about 300 concertos, Telemann, Tartini and Viotti (exclusively Violin) alone perhaps will made up the first 1000.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Manok said:


> Reason I was asking was just because I was having difficulty finding concertos lately that I haven't heard or own, I thought this might be an easier way of it.


For unusual concertos, you could find inspiration in my blog (most recent post: electric violin concerto).


----------

